# Tires



## Studd (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello! I live in San Diego California and never go to anywhere colder or drive through snow. Don’t plan on it. Why should I use “all season tires” if I don’t experience all seasons and why don’t more people in warmer places use summer tires? Thank you!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Because they will last longer, generally a all season has more tread


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

And check out walmart.com great prices on tires.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Better performance in wet conditions.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Rain, the all weather handle better when wet


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

summer tires ares port tires wear very fast.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I have to fact check this thread. While summer and "performance" tires can wear faster than all-season tires, they typically perform _better_ in the rain than similar all-season tires.

Summer tires are not racing slicks. They are typically engineered to work very well on wet pavement. They work terribly in the cold and snow, of course. Many all-season tires perform poorly on snow and ice, as well.

Seasonality of tires has a lot to do with their performance in different climates, and how versatile they are for different temperatures.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Even in Portland Oregon I use summer tires in the summer. 
They don't last that long compared to all seasons. 
Cheap all seasons don't last long either and will ride worse than summer/sport tires. 

Winter I use all seasons or studless winter tires if it snows.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Studd said:


> Why should I use "all season tires"


for the times is occasionally rains in calif.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I stick to what came on my car from the factory, they have good tire life, they handle everything I throw at them. I do have awd and drive in the snow once a year so I have to stick with m&s tires so I don’t have to put chains on. I even had one drop off that was way in the back of a property that was covered in grass and no road. I wasn’t worried about anything because I knew my setup was right


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Better performance in wet conditions.





NicFit said:


> Rain, the all weather handle better when wet


Not generally. The traction rating on tires is for *wet *traction. AA is better than A


----------



## Studd (Jul 1, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have to fact check this thread. While summer and "performance" tires can wear faster than all-season tires, they typically perform _better_ in the rain than similar all-season tires.
> 
> Summer tires are not racing slicks. They are typically engineered to work very well on wet pavement. They work terribly in the cold and snow, of course. Many all-season tires perform poorly on snow and ice, as well.
> 
> Seasonality of tires has a lot to do with their performance in different climates, and how versatile they are for different temperatures.


Why don't more people want the performance quality from summer tires? It seems there is a lot of 


Iann said:


> Even in Portland Oregon I use summer tires in the summer.
> They don't last that long compared to all seasons.
> Cheap all seasons don't last long either and will ride worse than summer/sport tires.
> 
> Winter I use all seasons or studless winter tires if it snows.


what's your experience with summer tires? Significantly better performance than all season?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Studd said:


> Why don't more people want the performance quality from summer tires? It seems there is a lot of


Most people don't race their cars, skidpad numbers of 0.91 g or 0.96 g makes no difference for them.
Most people will care that their tire lasting 20k or 40k.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Studd said:


> Why don't more people want the performance quality from summer tires? It seems there is a lot of
> 
> what's your experience with summer tires? Significantly better performance than all season?


Honestly it depends on what you're driving and type of driving you will be doing. 
If you go through the fun twisty stuff in the hills a bit, you will appreciate summer sport tires. 
They have a higher speed rating which makes them safer compared to All-seasons if you drive fast. 
They stop your car in less time if you have to lock the brakes up.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> Not generally. The traction rating on tires is for *wet *traction. AA is better than A
> 
> View attachment 490804
> 
> ...


The summer tires will have better traction until you hit a puddle, the groves help with hydroplaning a lot better on the all season tires. Puddles you can't see on the freeway are the biggest hazard in San Diego. For 2/3 the price you get a tire that lasts for double, I don't know why you would spend more on a tire that last half of long to drive rideshare with just for a small increase in traction. To me that's just not a good business decision

Summer tire - $150 tread wear - 200
All season - $100 tread wear - 400

Double the tire for 2/3 the price of summer tires


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Summer tires have more grip, all those performance car guys use them. More grip= less lifetime miles. Performance car guys - sunglasses, put hat backwards, Monster or Red Bull drinker, tattooed out and possibly Mich Pilot Sports:smiles: and accelerating at high speed and making engine noise. Those guys know inside and outside of any car. TSLA has bunch of these guys . 
All season way better for Uber/Lyft, will give 50% more miles and less expensive.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been through this more times than I can recall, and have owned a few vehicles with dedicated tires. If you are using a vehicle for rideshare, you want All-Season tires, has nothing to do with whether or not you drive in cold or snow. They are built better, have more tread depth, will last longer, and are designed to handle all types of weather, including light snow/ice. Some all-season tires even come with a "Snowflake or mountain" symbol on them, which means they are more winter ready than others. The down side to a dedicated, summer only tire, they wear faster, and yes, they will "work" in the rain, they are not typically designed for the rain. 

My wife's old Audi A6 we had dedicated summer only tires, and even with AWD, I can assure you, in the wet, especially heavy, flooding rain, they were not designed for it, they would easily start to hydroplane and you could feel traction loss. I learned quickly to adjust my speed and my driving. Further, the hard compound of the tires was no fun when it started to turn cold, I'd typically put them on in mid May and take them off the mid-October or earlier. My wife would leave for work at 330 am, once the overnight temps started to consistently drop into the 40's, if there was an overnight rain, she would comment later that they would slip a little.

The other thing to consider, an all-season tire will have a bit of an aggressiveness to it, that can come in handy if you encounter mud or sand, I can assure, you don't want to play in mud or sand with a dedicated summer tire.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Studd All tires have tradeoffs. Most people are looking to balance price, climate, conditions, longevity, noise, grip, and availability. Most people pick all-seasons most of the time, but there are other good options. If I lived in San Diego, I might get summer tires. If the cost per mile for my preferred set were similar to similar all-seasons, I absolutely would get summer tires in a warm climate.

Right now my car has "performance" all-seasons (Pirelli Cinturato) and I love them. They're even decent in the snow compared to anything short of winter tires, and they are quiet on the highway. I'd almost certainly get them again, even though they are not the cheapest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Studd said:


> Hello! I live in San Diego California and never go to anywhere colder or drive through snow. Don't plan on it. Why should I use "all season tires" if I don't experience all seasons and why don't more people in warmer places use summer tires? Thank you!


All season tires are GREAT FOR RAIN !



kingcorey321 said:


> summer tires ares port tires wear very fast.


" STICKY " TIRES.

HIGH TRACTION TIRES.

LEAVE A LOT OF RUBBER BEHIND.

The more silica in the rubber moulding mix, the Longer the wear. The Lesser the Rolling Resistance.
The HIGHER the Fuel Economy !

" Green Tires" have high silica compound.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Studd All tires have tradeoffs. Most people are looking to balance price, climate, conditions, longevity, noise, grip, and availability. Most people pick all-seasons most of the time, but there are other good options. If I lived in San Diego, I might get summer tires. If the cost per mile for my preferred set were similar to similar all-seasons, I absolutely would get summer tires in a warm climate.
> 
> Right now my car has "performance" all-seasons (Pirelli Cinturato) and I love them. They're even decent in the snow compared to anything short of winter tires, and they are quiet on the highway. I'd almost certainly get them again, even though they are not the cheapest.


You get what you pay for, that cheap "summer" only tire that lasted you one year, for an extra $50 per tire you could have had cheap all-seasons that lasted 2 years. I use my pickup for Lyft, I run only BFG All-Terrains, sure they're typically the most, or 2nd to the most expensive, but I'll also get 55K to 60K out of them, if not more, despite being rated as a 50,000 mile tire. The high end summer only tires I ran on the Audi were done in 15K, in the fall I would put her all-seasons back on, they were replaced at 50K, still had 15K left, but one shredded in a blow out, requiring all 4 be replaced. The other aspect of it, going back to your "balance" most dedicated summer tires are typically nosier than an all-season.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

My car came equipped with runflats by Goodyear that cost $370 a piece and rode like crap... I bought all season 50k mile regulars from walmart.com for $91 a tire... They ride better and I can buy 4 sets before I ever spend close to what the runflats cost.... Extra $24 every 6 months for roadside assistance and I'm good.... F runflats


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> F runflats


huh, deja vue with that avatar.....and ..... language. Huh. :whistling:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> My car came equipped with runflats by Goodyear that cost $370 a piece and rode like crap... I bought all season 50k mile regulars from walmart.com for $91 a tire... They ride better and I can buy 4 sets before I ever spend close to what the runflats cost.... Extra $24 every 6 months for roadside assistance and I'm good.... F runflats


Make sure you have a can of fix it flat, you don't have a spare tire so if you did get a flat you are sol


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I use Summer Only tires but don't take my vehicle equipped with those tires out in anything colder than 45 degrees. For my daily, I believe they're equipped with All Season. The only reason you would want Summer Only tires is if you drive spirited, which isn't suggested for Ubering. Tirerack has a good resource for trying to match the best tire for you. https://www.tirerack.com/content/tirerack/desktop/en/tire_decision_guide.html It asks you questions like if you value Dry traction better than Wet, if you prefer quiet over performance, tread life over performance, etc. And as someone already pointed out, the compound used for performance tires is extremely soft and wears pretty quickly. If you have a Costco card, they always have good deals on tires. Discount Tire has good Customer Service, and you can order your tires from TireRack and have them installed at a Discount Tire. Also, while those small mom and pop tire shops sometimes have cheaper tires, it's because they're selling tires that may be near their expiration date. Check the sidewall for a code that will tell you when the tires were manufactured. Oh, and Chinese tires can also be cheaper, but have been the subject of a lot of NHTSA investigations for being made with inferior manufacturing processes/materials.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> My car came equipped with runflats by Goodyear that cost $370 a piece and rode like crap... I bought all season 50k mile regulars from walmart.com for $91 a tire... They ride better and I can buy 4 sets before I ever spend close to what the runflats cost.... Extra $24 every 6 months for roadside assistance and I'm good.... F runflats


&#128064;
A tire thats designed to run flat while punctured is gonna ride like shit normally.

They cost allot simply because they will still function, punctured and flat.

Personally I think it's ridiculous to spend all that money just to not have to change a tire or wait on HERO unit. But it could be worth it to a 90 year old that still has the ability to drive.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#128064;
> A tire thats designed to run flat while punctured is gonna ride like shit normally.
> 
> They cost allot simply because they will still function, punctured and flat.
> ...


A 'run flat' tire is a tire that has extra, super thick SIDE WALLS to allow you to run on the tire when flat. Since the tire absorbs a significant amount of the road vibrations having this super thick sidewall means a LOT of that natural vibration dampening is gone, and they feel like crap because you are literally getting more beaten up by the road.

I'd never want run flats. Or big knobby tires, or a lift kit. I want that floaty 1975 Chevy Caprice wagon cloud to ride on.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

I buy black round ones with air. Cheapest all season usually douglas or sentury $75 plus install. P225/65r17 tires are rated for 40k I usually get over 50k will run them til they are slicks. Never had a problem or a flat


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> A 'run flat' tire is a tire that has extra, super thick SIDE WALLS to allow you to run on the tire when flat. Since the tire absorbs a significant amount of the road vibrations having this super thick sidewall means a LOT of that natural vibration dampening is gone, and they feel like crap because you are literally getting more beaten up by the road.
> 
> I'd never want run flats. Or big knobby tires, or a lift kit. I want that floaty 1975 Chevy Caprice wagon cloud to ride on.


Yep... Just went out of my way to replace 4 50%+ used runflats with new all seasons because they rode like crap... Much better ride now... I'll take my chances on a flat... Heck at least with all seasons if I get a nail in em they can be fixed.... Runflats cannot and have to be replaced at $350+ each... Hell no... I can buy 4 sets of all seasons for what 4 runflats cost.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> A 'run flat' tire is a tire that has extra, super thick SIDE WALLS to allow you to run on the tire when flat. Since the tire absorbs a significant amount of the road vibrations having this super thick sidewall means a LOT of that natural vibration dampening is gone, and they feel like crap because you are literally getting more beaten up by the road.
> 
> I'd never want run flats. Or big knobby tires, or a lift kit. I want that floaty 1975 Chevy Caprice wagon cloud to ride on.


I could see myself putting a lift kit on a pickup. Would that make poor ride quality or cause stability issues?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I could see myself putting a lift kit on a pickup. Would that make poor ride quality or cause stability issues?


Not if it's done correctly, and the kit is designed correctly


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Make sure you have a can of fix it flat, you don't have a spare tire so if you did get a flat you are sol


I actually have one of these inflators... Has a can of slime built in... In case you have a full on flat you can inflate and add slime all in one move... Or it can be switched to just inflate if you have a low tire...

Great purchase....


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NicFit said:


> Make sure you have a can of fix it flat, you don't have a spare tire so if you did get a flat you are sol


Not every tire shop will repair or work on a tire that has any type of fix a flat used, the slime often prevents many patches from sticking or staying adhered, it also void the warranty on some brands of tires.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Not every tire shop will repair or work on a tire that has any type of fix a flat used, the slime often prevents many patches from sticking or staying adhered, it also void the warranty on some brands of tires.


Not to mention the mess it makes of the wheel.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not to mention the mess it makes of the wheel.


Yep, and if you have inflation sensors, it can ruin them


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I don't care about any of the above... If I have a flat I don't plan on keeping that tire anyway. If they complain about cleaning the rim..I'm paying for the service...get over it. And lastly if it messes up the sensor I'll buy a new one...

Above all, all I care about is not getting stranded at an inopportune time. The rest of it can be sorted out later...

This makes getting back on the road as easy as pushing a button. Works for me...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

We know that by now @Uberguyken. I think the machine you have is actually redundant. I'm pretty sure if you get a flat, you'll ditch your X5 right then and there and go buy a new one. &#129300; :whistling:


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't care about any of the above... If I have a flat I don't plan on keeping that tire anyway. If they complain about cleaning the rim..I'm paying for the service...get over it. And lastly if it messes up the sensor I'll buy a new one...
> 
> Above all, all I care about is not getting stranded at an inopportune time. The rest of it can be sorted out later...
> 
> This makes getting back on the road as easy as pushing a button. Works for me...


WOW, a wealthy Uber driver, you must really be raking in the dough to have that attitude, good for you.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> WOW, a wealthy Uber driver, you must really be raking in the dough to have that attitude, good for you.


Never said I did Uber for the money and as most of drivers know if it was about the money we'd be looking for other work... I do it for the tax benefits.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Never said I did Uber for the money and as most of drivers know if it was about the money we'd be looking for other work... I do it for the tax benefits.


And you still don't get it


----------

